# North American Beehive Company in Jacksonville, FL



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

This is my first year. I ordered packages through the club. Packages were delayed and coming in while I was out of town (to jax). Trying to get someone to hive the packages for me wasn't met with the greatest enthusiasm, so I started looking for alternatives in the middle of April.

Calling around trying to find available bees on my schedule (or close to it) was difficult along the route. I called the folks at North American Beehive company and they weren't sure if they had any available nucs. I was asked to "Call back Friday after we do inventory". I explained my situation, was put on hold for a bit. Afterwards I was told they would find a way to take care of me and to call Friday to arrange everything.

Friday phone call was simple, when did I want to meet, they'd be available. Monday morning pickup I met some really great people. 

They didn't have enough #8 screen for me to convert both bottom boards , so they gave me what they had free. That endeared me enough to buy the other screen bottom board.

I was warned the nuc needed to be hives very soon. After the brood hatches, they might swarm if I didn't. 

I even got a free sting and some newbie advice free! 
http://www.nabeehive.com/


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

I have been doing a good bit of business with this company over the past two years, and they always do a fine job for me. I have had them build special boxes and such that would be impossible to get from a catalog company. Give these people a try, you will be impressed.


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

Just an update. I got this 5 frame nuc the end of April. They had to draw all new foundation (except the 5 frames) and still gave me two mediums worth of honey! Wish the swarm i got Easter night would have done that well. They only have filled two deeps!


----------

